# Blender Humbuckers Demo (Porter Pickups)



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

I put these in my Hagstrom and I'm really liking the results!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

They sound really good Robert. I'm not hearing a big difference between neck and middle, did you have the volumes matched?


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks, well I think I used a little bit too much gain on the pedal, so the difference is diminished because of that. All three positions sound different.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Those pickups sound great. Nice demo


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks Lemmy.


----------

